# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Краткая форма прилагательного

## JackBoni

Когда используют краткую форму русских прилагательных? Например: 
Эта книга очень интересная/интересна. 
Русский язык очень важный/важен. 
Этот город очень красивый/красив. 
Есть ли разница между формами? Спасибо за объяснения. 
Джек

----------


## Leof

the full forms are more popular and the short ones are mostly for the bushy speech and books, they are nice although. They sound shorter, but sharper.

----------


## JackBoni

So would they be used for emphasis in normal writing, or would they be saved for formal writing and books? Are they used much in ordinary speech?

----------


## Оля

In your examples the sentences with short forms just sound more bookish, but depending on the context, it could not be so. Here's the "classical" example: _Он болен = He's sick.
Он больной = He's morbid / He's an idiot / He's mad_
The first sounds neutral and only means that the person is ill.
The latter sounds very colloquial and even rude. Never say "Я больной" !!!   ::

----------


## JackBoni

So, in terms of everyday use, the long form (длинная форма прилагательного?) is preferred over the short form, except when there is no choice but to use the short form? 
Я всегда *рад* вам помочь. 
Она готова приготовить ужин. 
Игорь болен 
Would the short form be used in more formal situations, such as an essay or something similar? 
Джек

----------


## JackBoni

I have just been reading something on the use of the short form adjective. It seems that if an adjective is able to describe a temporary versus a permenant state, then the adjectives will have a different meaning attached to them... 
Сегодня он очень бодр, но завтра он будет грустен.
Река всегда очень скорая *но* Сегодня река очень скора.
Морская вода всегда холодная.
Морская вода была весь день холодна. 
Do these sentences make sense using the short form? 
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Сегодня он очень бодр, но завтра он будет грустен. very bookish; you can easily use бодрый and грустный here 
> Река всегда очень скорая*,* *но* сегодня река очень скора. sounds very unnatural
> Морская вода всегда холодная. ok
> Морская вода была весь день холодна. very bookish

----------


## JackBoni

Right, thanks Olya. Is the short form saved for formal contexts then? How about essays? 
Jack

----------


## chaika

The long form can also be used if you can use "one" in the corresponding English sentence. 
Книга интересна. The book is interesting.
Книга интересная. The book is an interesting one. 
That also goes for the болен/больной.
He is ill.  vs. He is an ill one (person). 
Sort of like an inherent characteristic of the noun it modifies = short form. 
Short forms also express "too" vis-a-vis size for example:
эта перчатка мала = This glove is too small.

----------


## Оля

> Is the short form saved for formal contexts then? How about essays?

 Not always.  _Эта рубашка ему мала.
Ужин готов.
Фильм не так плох как мы думали._ 
These sentences are colloquial and sound idiomatic. I'm sure there's a lot of others.

----------


## tohca

> In your examples the sentences with short forms just sound more bookish, but depending on the context, it could not be so. Here's the "classical" example: _Он болен = He's sick.
> Он больной = He's morbid / He's an idiot / He's mad_
> The first sounds neutral and only means that the person is ill.
> The latter sounds very colloquial and even rude. Never say "Я больной" !!!

 Thanks for sharing and reminding us about the use of болен / больной. It would indeed be embarrassing to use the wrong word. I've put it into my list of VIP words.   ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

i made a longish post with some rules for this about a year ago, ill try and find it  bit later and paste the link here

----------


## Leof

And I liked the examples which chaika brought, it makes sense fro me.

----------


## JackBoni

So, the short form is used to explain that the subject of the adjective is not right for a specific purpose. 
Эта комната слушком *велика*.
Эта книга мне слишком *сложна*.
Эти сапоги слишком *тесны*.
Эти носки ему слишком *малы*. 
Надо же использовать "слишком" в этом контексте? 
Also, when there is no other option because the long form doesn't exist, or an (apparently?) set phrase: 
Она всегда *рада* вам помочь.
Они *готовы* приготовить ужин.
Мой дедушка *глух* на левое ухо.
Он *похож* на своего отца.
Она *добра* к детям.
Её отчим *сердит* на меня.
Мой сын очень *силён* на иностранных языках.
Моя дочь *готова* к экзаменам.
Он *слеп* на правый глаз. 
Есть ли другие правила? 
Спасибо за объянения и исправления. 
Джек

----------


## Оля

> So, the short form is used to explain that the subject of the adjective is not right for a specific purpose.

 Why did you decide there's a rule that the short form is used to explain that the subject of the adjective is not right for a specific purpose?   

> Эта комната слишком *велика*. No, "слишком большая". We use "велик(а)/мал(а)" only for clothes.
> Эта книга мне слишком *сложна*. very bookish
> Эти сапоги слишком *тесны*. bookish!
> Эти носки ему слишком *малы*. ok  
> Она всегда *рада* вам помочь.
> Они *готовы* приготовить ужин. "готовы приготовить" sounds bad and even strange
> Мой дедушка *глух* на левое ухо. "глухой" would be absolutely fine here
> Он *похож* на своего отца. ok
> Она *добра* к детям. ok, but still bookish a bit
> ...

  

> Есть ли другие правила?

 I don't understand what rules you are talking about.

----------


## Rtyom

The interesting piece of info that I found:   

> Основное функциональное различие между краткими и полными прилагательными в позиции сказуемого заключается в следующем: 
> 1. Полные прилагательные выражают признак, присущий данному предмету, как правило, постоянно и неотделимо, как это выражают и относительные прилагательные: _Волосы у неё были длинные, глаза — чёрные, лицо — бледное_ (ср. относительное прилагательное: _Наш дом деревнянный_). Поэтому полные прилагательные могут обозначать непостоянный признак (состояние), который проявляется либо вне определённого  времени, либо в расширенном отрезке вренмени: _Вчера он весь день лы сердитый. Она опять с утра невесёлая._ 
> Краткие формы выражают признак, свойственный предмету в любых временн́ых рамках, в том числе только в конкретный момент наблюдения, и в усилительной степени: _Он всегда здоров и бодр, Она больна_ (сейчас, в настоящее время), _Я уже здоров и могу выходить на улицу, Этот костюм слишком велик для меня._ Поэтому краткие прилагательные могут употребляться для выражения признака, проявляющегося при определённых условиях, по отношению к ограниченному кругу  предметов (ситуативно-предметный признак): _Наша река слишком мелководна для судоходства, Я уже стар, чтобы бродить и путешествовать, Больной слишком слаб, чтобы вставать с постели, Наши улицы праллельны._ 
> 2. Исторически полные и краткие формы прилагательных выполняли функции определённых/неопределённых артиклей, что в остаточном виде сохранилось в современном русском языке. Этим, например, объясняется употребление только кратких форм прилагательных при субъектах предложения, обозначающих классы предметов (обобщающая функция), или выраженных местоимениями _это, то, вот что, всё_ и др. (общеназывная функция) <...> 
> 3. Стилистически полные прилагательные носят констатрующий и описательный характер, а краткие прилагательные — экспрессивный, усилитнльо-оценочный или модальный характер. 
> <...>

 To cut it short, full-form adjectives are used to denote the inconstant quality of an object, that is actual only in moment of speaking or in the retro- or perspective. Shortened adjectives, however, make the ascribing quality long-lasting, and not only in the moment of speaking but continual in every time direction. Thus, they are able to express the state as it is seen at some moment. Also, they can express higher degree of quality. Historically, these forms of the Russian adjective functioned similar to definite/indefinite articles; some relics of their grammar useage are still present in the language. Stylistically, full-form adjectives convey descriptive ("which?") and establishing ("what's it like?") meanings. Shortened adjetives are used for emphasis, intensification, and modality.

----------


## JackBoni

Cпасибо за объяснения. 
Оля, мне кажется, надо есть правила для этого, потому что есть часто правило, чтобы нам помогать с языком. Если правил нет,  это стает очень трудным. Это ли лучше использовать длинную форму, когда есть выбор, чтобы избегать ошибок? 
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Оля, мне кажется, надо есть правила

 "надо есть правила" = we should eat rules
I don't think they're rich in calories.   ::     

> для этого, потому что есть часто правило, чтобы нам помогать с языком.

 Я не говорила, что учить правила - плохо. Я просто не понимаю, где ты тут увидел какое-то правило. В данном случае никаких правил нет, как показывают приведенные примеры. Может, это и печально, но это факт. Нужно просто заучивать примеры употребления.   

> Если правил нет,  это стает очень трудным.

 А русский язык вообще очень трудный.   

> Это ли лучше использовать длинную форму, когда есть выбор, чтобы избегать ошибок?

 В данном случае _невозможно вывести правило_. Что значит "если есть выбор"? Выбор есть всегда, потому что почти все прилагательные имеют обе формы. Но возьми пример "он болен / он больной". Ты правда считаешь, что лучше употребить "длиную форму" (кстати, правильно - "полная форма")? Тогда перечитай еще раз все посты в этой теме.

----------


## JackBoni

Спасибо за исправления. Мне кажется, это лушче использовать полную форму, разве что у прилагательного полной формы нет. Как вы часто говорили, используют краткую форму прилагательного в литературных текстах, книгах и речах. Однако есть несколько прилагательных, у которых есть только краткая форма. Я составляю список этих прилагательных. Таким образом, я буду узнавать прилагительные, у которых есть только краткая форма. 
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Мне кажется, что лучше использовать полную форму, разве что у прилагательного полной формы нет.

 То есть надо говорить "я *больной*" ?
То есть надо говорить "Это ботинки мне *малые*" ?
То есть надо говорить "Он *сильный* в математике" ?
То есть надо говорить "Они *готовые* читать вслух" ? 
Да? По твоей логике, получается, что да.   

> Однако есть несколько прилагательных, у которых есть только краткая форма.

 Например?

----------


## JackBoni

Например, мне кажется, что у прилагательных "готов" и "рад" есть только краткие формы, правда? 
Ты рада мне помочь
Ты всегда готова мне помочь. 
Джек

----------


## Оля

готов*ый*, готовая, готовое, готовые - these are full forms. 
As for *рад*, it's even not an adjective. The adjective is *радостный*, and the short form is *радостен*.
Gramota.ru says *рад* is a predicate noun. 
Why didn't you read my previous post, by the way?... There is an example with "готовые" in it.

----------


## chaika

Jack, the long and short forms are NOT interchangeable. They convey different meanings, so you can't choose to just ignore one of them for the sake of simplicity! Someone has posted a good description of the basic difference, did you read it? 
Если хочешь не беспокоиться о полных/кратких формах, то занимайся болгарским, там все краткие. Всички имена се появява за кратко. Български език е меко и красиво. =):^)

----------


## JackBoni

Yes, chaika, I do realise that these forms are not actually interchangeable, but as I do not seem to have grasped the differences quite yet, I _do_ realise that the long form is used far more frequently than the short form. So if I need to hazard a guess, it would be safer to use the long form. Rytom suggested that the short form of an adjective make the quality described by the adjective longlasting/permenant. However, in a previous post, when I suggested sentences along these lines, Оля suggested that my use of the short form in these instances was considered bookish, which, in my book, if you pardon the pun, suggests that the use of the short form in that particular instance is wrong... How do these sound, on the basis of the rule I've just described? 
Игорь всегда очень счастлив.
Катя нормально полезна.
Ларисса часто грустна. 
Do they sound bookish? I bet they do, but that's probably because I can't seem to find many uses of the short form that aren't "bookish". Is bookish necessarily wrong? 
Jack

----------


## Оля

> So if I need to hazard a guess, it would be safer to use the long form.

 I'm trying to tell you that it's not so, but it seems like you really don't hear me...   

> Игорь всегда очень счастлив.

 _Он очень счастлив.
Она вышла замуж и счастлива с мужем.
Ты так здорово выступила, я просто счастлив за тебя!_
и т.д.
These sentences sound absolutely fine, the long form would be wrong here.
But your sentence "Он всегда очень счастлив" is strange because you can't _always_ be happy, especially _very_ happy. Russian "счастливый" is stronger than English "happy".   

> Катя нормально полезна.

 The sentence doesn't make sense.   

> Лариса часто грустна.

 Sounds a bit bookish, yes.

----------


## JackBoni

Sounds like it's just a case of reading over everything that's been said then. Thanks. I will get it eventually.

----------


## Rtyom

> As for *рад*, it's even not an adjective. The adjective is *радостный*, and the short form is *радостен*.
> Gramota.ru says *рад* is a predicate noun.

 Noun?! A typo?

----------


## Оля

> Noun?! A typo?

 Может, я неправильно перевела это на английский. Там говорится, что это *предикатив*. Lingvo переводит это слово как predicate noun.

----------


## Rtyom

Наглым образом «Лингво» врёт.  ::  
В предикативе могут быть не только существительные. Adjectival predicative будет вернее. (Как обычно называют это зарубежные русисты не в _курсах_) 
Хотя... В словаре просто не уточнено, что это термин применимый к английскому языку: как обобщённое название предикативного существительного и комплемента. Может быть, из-за этого такая дезинформация.

----------


## chaika

Some adj. hve only short forms, 
some only long: 
colors except for синий, 
-ск- напр. русский
Some have short form in certain meanings ony. E.g., глухой 'deaf' has short forms, but глухой 'blank' does not (глухая стена blank wall).
Special short forms to memorize:
e.g., большой big : велик, велика ипр.
рад 'glad' has no long form; радостный 'glad, joyful' 
Usage
1. Both long and short can be used predicatively.
Это комната большая. This room is big / a big one.
Это комната велика. This room is *too* big (for a particular purpose). 
170. Delimitation of meaning by oblique case of noun/pronoun
when meaning of a predicative adj. is delimited in this way, must use short form
Какое имеет значение, симпатичен он ей или нет.
The quality denoted is valid only for HER.
Он очень симпатичный. He is good looking. Denotes inherent trait.
Автобус полон народу.
Я вам благодарен.
Я доволен вами. 
171. Delimitation by prep. phrase.
Here too must use short form. 
Here either can be used: Лекция была интересная/интересна.
But 
Лекция была интересна по форме.
since the adj. is delimited by the phrase по форме.
Раньше оба была равнодушна к лыжам.
Common prep., phrases:
глух на; готов к; готов на; добр к; знаком с 
172. Delimitation by subordinate clause or infinitive
Short form.
Я счастлив, что вас встречаю.
Он достаточно умён, чтобы понять, где раскаяние, а где игра. 
173. Short form as predicate to infinitives, verbal nuns, and nouns with certain qualifiers.
Пить/Употребление наркотиков вредно.
Nouns qualified by всякий-каждый etc.
любой совет полезен. 
174. Short form in generalized statements
Жизнь трудна. Любовь слепа. Мир тесен! 
T.Wade, *A Comprehensive Russian Grammar*. 2nd. exp. ed., 2000.

----------


## Оля

> рад 'glad' has no long form

 Рад is not an adjective!

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Originally Posted by chaika  рад 'glad' has no long form   Рад is not an adjective!

 You think so? But what part of speech is it? It's not a noun, anyway. It has no cases, it can change its gender and number: рад, рада, радо, рады. It cannot be used alone (as a subject  ::  ). It has all the properties of a short form adjective...

----------


## TATY

[quote=Боб Уайтман] 

> Originally Posted by chaika  рад 'glad' has no long form   Рад is not an adjective!

 You think so? But what part of speech is it? It's not a noun, anyway. It has no cases, it can change its gender and number: рад, рада, радо, рады. It cannot be used alone (as a subject  ::  ). It has all the properties of a short form adjective...[/quote:188j4lw6] 
It is a predicate noun apparently.

----------


## Оля

[quote=Боб Уайтман] 

> Originally Posted by chaika  рад 'glad' has no long form   Рад is not an adjective!

 You think so? But what part of speech is it?[/quote:2j1fanmb]
Reread the whole thread please. It's not "me" who thinks so.

----------


## Полуношник

А что это такое, "предикатив"? 
Сама грамота.ру это слово находит только в орфографическом словаре. Ещё удаётся найти "предикат", но это член предложения, а не часть речи.

----------


## Rtyom

«Предикатив» это более умное слово для расплывчатого «слова категории состояния». Но то, что _рад_ краткое прилагательное — никто не отменял.

----------


## Полуношник

> «Предикатив» это более умное слово для расплывчатого «слова категории состояния». Но то, что _рад_ краткое прилагательное — никто не отменял.

 Когда я учился в школе никаких слов категории состояния не было   ::  . Наречия были наречиями, а прилагательные - прилагательными.  
Кстати говоря, в словаре Даля, в статье "Радость" написано: "Радый, более говорят сокращ. рад", то есть полная форма была когда-то.

----------


## Rtyom

Да в школе вообще всё просто было и давалось как само собой разумеющееся и непререкаемое.  ::  
Постепенная траснформация налицо: полная форма -> краткая форма -> предикатив only.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

[quote=TATY] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":3hn0927g        Originally Posted by chaika  рад 'glad' has no long form   Рад is not an adjective!   You think so? But what part of speech is it? It's not a noun, anyway. It has no cases, it can change its gender and number: рад, рада, радо, рады. It cannot be used alone (as a subject  ). It has all the properties of a short form adjective...

 It is a predicate noun apparently.[/quote:3hn0927g] 
No, Taty, it's a predicate adjective.
It can't be a noun, you know  ::  It does not denote any object, and it does not answer a question "Who is smb.?" Moreover, nouns have cases and they have a fixed gender. Рад does not have cases, and it changes its gender according to the gender of a subject. 
What's predicate? It's just a syntactic role in a sentence. It's what's being told about a subject. Say, He's a student. "Student" is a predicate. He's glad. "Glad" is a predicate, too. 
Moreover, Рад may occasionally have comparative degree as well: Я этому более рад, чем ты.

----------


## Lampada

> Кстати говоря, в словаре Даля, в статье "Радость" написано: "Радый, более говорят сокращ. рад", то есть полная форма *была когда-то*.

 И продолжает быть в украинском.  _Я такий радий!_

----------

